# New Owner 2010 Outback 270Bh



## Tacomas Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

Hello all,

New member here and just picked up my brand new leftover 2010 Outback 270BH on 10/16. The 8 hour round trip was well worth it. 
Most difficulty is trying not to put all the "stuff" I took out of the last camper back into this one to cut down on weight.

Can't wait to start the new adventures in this beauty!

Brian


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats! Welcome to Outbackers, your gonna love this sight.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS and Welcome to a great community!!!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Congrats on the new Outback and Welcome aboard.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

*WELCOME!
*I'm Sure you will love that TT! Hope you love this site too.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Welcome and congrats! Everything you ever wanted to know about Outback Campers is right here! Now, where are the obligatory pictures of your new Outback?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

CONGRATS on the new trailer,hope you have many wonderful trips.This site helped us nail it down for us to purchase our Outback.


----------

